# Auto-Wert in Access



## Ronin-Jay (20. Juni 2003)

Wie kann ich in Access am besten einen Autowert erstellen, der jetzt aber nicht von 0 an zu zählen beginnt, sondern zum Beispiel bei 2003000 und ab da an immer weiter inkrementiert?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (20. Juni 2003)

Servus!

Geh' in deine Tabelle mit dem Autowetfeld und leg einfach manuell einen Datensatz mit 200300 als Wert in dem Autowertfeld an ....

alle Nachfolgenden Indexe werden dann 200300 als "Basis" nehmen ...

Gruss Tom


----------



## Ronin-Jay (20. Juni 2003)

Hi Tom!
Schön wärs ja, denn soweit war ich auch schon, doch dann kommt immer die Meldung: "Sobald Sie irgendwelche Daten in eine Tabelle eingegeben haben, ist es Ihnen für kein der Felder mehr möglich,den Datentyp in Autowert zu ändern. Dies gilt selbst dann, wenn Sie bis dahin noch keine Daten in das Feld eingegeben haben...."


----------



## Thomas Darimont (20. Juni 2003)

Servus!

Dann lässt sich das nicht so einfach realisieren ...
habs gerade so ausprobiert, dass ich 2003000 Datensätze angelegt habe ... -> index steht auf 2003000 -> die ersten 2002999 Datensätze werden nun gelöscht, die ID Vergabe beginnt nun ab 2003000 ...
fertig ...

ist aber ein sehr schlechtes Design ... du kannst die Nummern doch sicher Programm gesteuert erzeugen ...

Gruss Tom


----------



## Slizzzer (20. Juni 2003)

Hi!
Erstelle eine Tabelle mit einer Spalte. Feldtyp muß Zahl sein!
speichere die Tabelle und gebe den gewünschten Startwert ein.
Wichtig: Kein Primärschlüssel definieren, auch wenn Access Dich
darauf aufmerksam macht!

Erstelle eine Anfüge-Abfrage auf Basis der neu ertsellten Tabelle.
Füge das Feld der neuen Tabelle das Tabellen-Autowertfeld Deiner Tabelle an. Speichere die Abfrage und führe sie aus.

Abfrage und Tabelle kannst Du danach wieder löschen.


----------



## Neo_der_Hacker (30. Juli 2004)

Also das mit der Zahl ist ja schon mal gut, aber warum änderst du danach nicht einfach die Spalte in AutoWert? 
Viiiiiiiiiiel einfacher!


----------

